# Clams



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

What's up my fellow hobbyists hope y'all enjoying the springlike weekend it cannot get any better...lol...sooo I have been thinking for quite awhile to add a clam in my system and since I was at Bigals Mississauga today picked up a beautiful XL Squamosa Clam. They have some pretty good ones for a good price with an additional 20% off... Here is the pic of him getting acclimated..Since this is my first clam I would like to know from the ones who owns them how long you have them, what do you feed, how often you feed etc. POST YOUR CLAM PICS. 
Thank u and Happy REEFING










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Also where do you place them in your system? I was told its best to put them on substrate because it makes easy to move them rather than taking them off from your live rock once they r footed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

First off, make sure you burp him properly.
Second, try to get the clam to attach to a frag plug or a piece of rubble so you can move him around later.
Lastly, try the substrate


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> First off, make sure you burp him properly.
> Second, try to get the clam to attach to a frag plug or a piece of rubble so you can move him around later.
> Lastly, try the substrate


Hi Alt
Can you explain what exactly does burping a clam means. I placed him directly on the substrate but cleaned all the substrate so its foot can attach to the Glass beneath directly as told by the guy at bigals. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*burping*

hey there not sure how to write a explanation ...but burping a clam is done to get the air out of a clam caused by transferring it from tank to tank...
to burp the clam all u do is basically roll the clam forward and backward ,in all directions .so to get the air out of him ...not sure its a great explanation but u will get the idea ..


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

burping a clam is holding it under water in your tank and giving it several rotations in every direction in order to help purge any air bubbles

if you have a nice small flatish piece of rock or a frag disk that you can bury that under the sand for the clam to attach to, it will help if you ever have to move the clam.. its going to be difficult to move it without damaging the clam if it attaches to the glass


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

@ Tom: Yes it did burped when I was handling it into my tank. Saw lots of air bubbles coming out of its mouth...Sorry I am net to keeping clam and hence the question of burping but now I know..One more thing I learned today in this hobby lol...

@Wchen: After reading your and Alt's replies I used a flat live rock that I had in the system and put him over it. Hoping it will attach its foot to it. 

Thanks guys for your help.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Here are some of the pics of my Squamosa clam...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Beauty...the colours on those are awesome.
Did you end up putting some rubble rock under it to attach itself to?
What do they eat?


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cichlidrookie said:


> Beauty...the colours on those are awesome.
> Did you end up putting some rubble rock under it to attach itself to?
> What do they eat?


Thanks Cichlidrookie...yes i had a flat live rock lying around which i put it under and it has attached to it...i bought a bottle of phytoplankton to feed him twice a week however i have also read numerous articles saying they really dont need to be fed anything as they make their own food through photosynthesis as well as fish poo...


----------



## skim (Apr 21, 2014)

They like Nitrates so try not to keep levels too low. I knew a guy who had nothing but Clams in his tank and he had to add Nitrates to keep them alive.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes they do like a little dirty water but thts ok as they take nutrients out of your water so it balances out....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Following! I just got a Blue Crocea clam and am enjoying it. When I put it in the tank, I set it in a small Tupperware tub with some frag plugs. After a few days he hadn't attached so I just put him on the sand bed and slid a frag plug under him - he was happy, opening up, spreading his mantle wide... but he was sinking down and I assume trying to get down to the glass. So last night I decided to lift him up and slide a rock under, with some substrate on top. I should have just left him because it looked like he was trying to attach to the frag plug. Anyway, The rock sits a bit taller than my sand level, so he's kind of on a little mound. I'm sure he'll adjust himself if he's not happy.

Anyway, that's all... definitely happy because I saw clams about a month after setting up my tank and got interested; then waited patiently for almost a year before my tank being ready and seeing the right one (I wanted something blue/purple and was seeing a lot of Brownish Maximas). I'll try to add a picture tonight.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

skim said:


> They like Nitrates so try not to keep levels too low. I knew a guy who had nothing but Clams in his tank and he had to add Nitrates to keep them alive.


and this gives me yet another reason to take off my biopellet reactor..lol from the other thread...


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

twobytwo said:


> Following! I just got a Blue Crocea clam and am enjoying it. When I put it in the tank, I set it in a small Tupperware tub with some frag plugs. After a few days he hadn't attached so I just put him on the sand bed and slid a frag plug under him - he was happy, opening up, spreading his mantle wide... but he was sinking down and I assume trying to get down to the glass. So last night I decided to lift him up and slide a rock under, with some substrate on top. I should have just left him because it looked like he was trying to attach to the frag plug. Anyway, The rock sits a bit taller than my sand level, so he's kind of on a little mound. I'm sure he'll adjust himself if he's not happy.
> 
> Anyway, that's all... definitely happy because I saw clams about a month after setting up my tank and got interested; then waited patiently for almost a year before my tank being ready and seeing the right one (I wanted something blue/purple and was seeing a lot of Brownish Maximas). I'll try to add a picture tonight.


thts great..i would love to see the pic..yes they act a bit finicky when you add them but once they have settled in its amazing to watch them.. where did you get yours from? Good luck.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Rookie2013 said:


> thts great..i would love to see the pic..yes they act a bit finicky when you add them but once they have settled in its amazing to watch them.. where did you get yours from? Good luck.


Big Al's Scarborough

First pic was last week when I first put it in the tank and on the substrate - I didn't have the white balance dialed in right. second Pic, I took just a few minutes ago


----------



## skim (Apr 21, 2014)

Looks like it is happy.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

skim said:


> Looks like it is happy.


It is and what a nice looking clam...enjoy...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

